# Τι κάνουν οι τροχονόμοι; Τροχονόμευση, βέβαια!



## UsualSuspect (Nov 29, 2011)

Έπεσα στο "τροχονόμηση" (θεωρητικά από το "τροχονομώ"...). Δεν βρήκα πουθενά τη λέξη αυτή. Στο διαδίκτυο πέτυχα το "τροχονομία". Τελικά πώς μπορούμε να πούμε μονολεκτικά αυτό που κάνει ο τροχονόμος; Τα "τροχονομώ" και "τροχονόμηση" δεν είναι μια χαρά νεολογισμοί;


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2011)

Κατ' αρχήν, οι τροχονόμοι χειρονομούν συνήθως. :)

Για μονολεκτικό ρήμα, σκέφτομαι και το _τροχονέμω_, όχι γιατί με πειράζει το _τροχονομώ_, αλλά γιατί με στέλνει στα σχετικά με τη δουλειά του τροχονόμου _κατανέμω, διανέμω, ανακατανέμω, αναδιανέμω_ (την κυκλοφορία) - και συχνά _απονέμω_ (κλήσεις, για δικαιοσύνη δεν ξέρω) - και λόγω της ετυμολογίας του _νόμου_. Μόνο που δεν φτιάχνει μονοσήμαντο ουσιαστικό· (τροχονομή είναι το βοσκοτόπι των τροχών; )


----------



## stathis (Nov 29, 2011)

Κι αν σκεφτούμε ότι οι τροχονόμοι θυμίζουν μαέστρους, τότε η παρακάτω μουσική παρέμβαση ίσως και να μην είναι εντελώς εκτός θέματος:


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2011)

Δε με λες, musistathis (μουσισταθείς, μτχ.· σου το οφείλω από το vidaeman), πού τους θυμήθηκες; Ουραίους, θενκς! :) 


Edit, προμετασυνεχές: εγώ τους είχα ξεχάσει - παρότι μια εποχή τούς βινυλιοσπίνιαρα κάθε βράδυ - και χάρηκα πολύ που τους θυμήθηκες δεν τους ξέχασες και μου τους θύμισες. 

Κυκλοφορυθμίζω και τα χέρια ανεμίζω; ελεγκτής επίγειας κυκλοφορίας


----------



## stathis (Nov 29, 2011)

Δεν τους είχα ξεχάσει για να τους θυμηθώ τώρα, σε αντίθεση με το vidaeman...

_Τροχηγετώ_; :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

Είναι λέξη νεότερη, μεταπολεμική, ο _τροχονόμος_. Ούτε ο Δημητράκος την έχει ούτε ο Σταματάκος. Άλλωστε και η _τροχαία αστυνομία_ δεν είναι περίεργο που δεν έχει γίνει _τροχονομία_;

Ωστόσο, όπως ο αστυνόμος _αστυνομεύει_ και δουλειά του είναι η _αστυνόμευση_, έτσι και ο τροχονόμος *_τροχονομεύει_ ρυθμίζει την κίνηση των οχημάτων και δουλειά του είναι η *τροχονόμευση*. Πάνω από 100 ευρήματα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

Πάντως, καλύτερα να τροχονομεύεις, παρά, σαν τον άλλο, που για να ρυθμίσει το κυκλοφοριακό, μπάρκαρε κάθε τόσο.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...εις-ψευτοφίλες&p=125118&viewfull=1#post125118


----------



## UsualSuspect (Nov 30, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ, το τροχονόμευση φαίνεται να πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις...


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 30, 2011)

Άκουσα αντιρρήσεις για τις αποδόσεις μας, με το επιχείρημα ότι "η τροχαία αστυνομία κάνει τροχαία αστυνόμευση" - λογικό κι αυτό...


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

Ναι, και η _τροχονόμηση_ έχει καλό ήχο και το _τροχονομείται_ ακούγεται σαν το _δρομολογείται_.

Πάντως, έχω και επίσημο κείμενο:

ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ - 03.03.2004 - 2004
Αρθρο: 19
Ημ/νία: 05.03.2004
Τίτλος Αρθρου
Σχέδια Δράσης Ολυμπιακών και Παραολυμπιακών Αγώνων 
[...]
ειδικά προγράμματα σηματοδότησης και στρατηγικές του Συστήματος Διαχείρισης Κυκλοφορίας, σχέδια της Τροχαίας *για την αστυνόμευση και τροχονόμευση*, πίνακες δρομολογήσεων ΔΜΜΜ και Ολυμπιακών Στόλων, κλπ.

Δεν αμφισβητώ ότι το επίσημο παραμένει _*τροχαία αστυνόμευση*_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Άκουσα αντιρρήσεις για τις αποδόσεις μας, με το επιχείρημα ότι "η τροχαία αστυνομία κάνει τροχαία αστυνόμευση" - λογικό κι αυτό...


Η τροχαία αστυνομία κάνει και τροχαία, και πεζή αστυνόμευση όμως... :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2011)

Μήπως εννοείς «εποχούμενη»; :)

Πάντως η αγορανομία, η αγρονομία, η αερονομία και η στρατονομία τι κάνουν — που 'χουν και το -_νομία _που λείπει από την τροχαία; 
Και αν δεχτούμε ότι _τροχαία αστυνόμευση => τροχονόμευση_, τότε _τουριστική αστυνόμευση =>_ τι; 
Και, τέλος, την «υπονόμευση» ποιος κλάδος της αστυνομίας την επιτελεί;


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

Εσύ μου θυμίζεις αυτόν με τις ερωτήσεις που βάζεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Μήπως εννοείς «εποχούμενη»; :)


Αν μιλάς για τη δική μου τροχαία αστυνόμευση, το χρησιμοποίησα επιρρηματικά. Θα ήταν σαφέστερο αν έγραφα τροχαίως και πεζή, αλλά μου χαλούσε το λογοπαίγνιο... :)


----------



## Earion (Dec 7, 2011)

Από μια αξέχαστη δεκαετία. Τους είδαμε και στο Ρόδον.


----------

